# That stupid metal pipe coming out the side of my camp stove



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So, I know a lot of people on here just use a regular camping stove and those small propane canisters. I think it's a great idea because I am also a cheapskate. The problem is that I bought a Coleman and it has a rigid metal pipe coming out of the side, with a regulator on the end that you screw the propane canister onto. It is incredibly inconvenient on a small boat to have to find a place for the stove with that thing coming off the side. Is there any way to connect a flexible line instead of the metal pipe? If so, do you need to add some kind of regulator to replace the one on the end of the pipe that you would no longer be using?

By the way... do you guys think it's crazy to use this thing in the cabin? Don't answer this last part unless you have one. 

Thanks


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

jimmiebuchanan said:


> So, I know a lot of people on here just use a regular camping stove and those small propane canisters. I think it's a great idea because I am also a cheapskate. The problem is that I bought a Coleman and it has a rigid metal pipe coming out of the side, with a regulator on the end that you screw the propane canister onto. It is incredibly inconvenient on a small boat to have to find a place for the stove with that thing coming off the side. Is there any way to connect a flexible line instead of the metal pipe? If so, do you need to add some kind of regulator to replace the one on the end of the pipe that you would no longer be using?
> 
> By the way... do you guys think it's crazy to use this thing in the cabin? Don't answer this last part unless you have one.
> 
> Thanks


None of the folks who've tried it are online anymore....


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> None of the folks who've tried it are online anymore....




GOOD ONE!!!

But to answer the question.

http://www.mysimon.com/9015-11034_8-31001441.html

RV and camping places all over.
Maybe even Wal-Mart.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

therapy23 said:


> GOOD ONE!!!
> 
> But to answer the question.
> 
> ...


The product you linked to will not work for a stove and a canister. It lacks a regulator.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Allanbc said:


> The product you linked to will not work for a stove and a canister. It lacks a regulator.





> ....with a regulator on the end that you screw the propane canister onto.....


OK, but if the canister screws into the regulator at the end of the "pipe" as he calls it, and you simply insert the tube in between.........................


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Get plank. Drill peg holes in plank. Place plank across cockpit. Place Coleman between plank pegs. Lash bottle to plank. Use more pegs if necessary.

Cook under bimini. Mmm. Food.

I use one, but never in the cabin, always in the cockpit.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Most propane suppliers will sell an extension hose that has the proper fittings for using the propane cannister off the stove.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I actually already have one of those flexible hoses. Yes, the flexible hose will attach to the regulator and then you could attach the canister to the hose. The real point of the question is that I want to get rid of the pipe with the regulator on it because it annoyingly sticks out to the side and prevents the stove from fitting very many places. I thought maybe someone knew of a flexible hose with a built in regulator or some type of DIY method of working around that annoying fitting. I just thought maybe someone had thought of a slick workaround (and lived to tell about it).

That plank idea wouldn't be too bad. At least it would be easier to move the thing around.

Here's an attempt at attaching a picture of the stove:


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

therapy23 said:


> OK, but if the canister screws into the regulator at the end of the "pipe" as he calls it, and you simply insert the tube in between.........................


From the website,

8' High Pressure Extension Hose, *Attaches To Distribution Tree, Propane Tree Or Bulk Adaptor* For Use With Regulated Propane Appliances.

This hose does not have a regulator and does not have the right connections to attach to the regulator the stove uses. This hose is for attaching a coleman-type stove to a bulk tank with a regulator.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

I guess you could just cut the metal tube after the regulator and insert a auto fuel line with clamps and if you liked the way that worked go to a hose making place and have them make you up something.

I dont cook in the cabin because of the grease and moisture. I find it is much easier to hose down the cockpit.

I use a lot of the small bottles for heating, lighting, and cooking. I borrowed an 8 bottle carrier (coke) that keeps the bottles from rattling.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I got tired of worrying about whether or not I was leaking propane and ended up getting an Origo 3000 non-pressurized alcohol stove. Very happy to have made the switch, and it was pretty cheap, too ($260).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I haven't tried an alcohol stove so I can't comment.

The little bottles for the propane stoves are an issue. Sometimes when you remove one it will leak. The valve won't seal closed and then you have a problem. I've had several leak like this. Luckily I was camping so I could just set them out of the way till they were empty then I could throw them away. On a boat you would have to chuck them over or tie them and drag them.

That being said many people use them. Many RV'ers even refill the little bottles from a 20# bottle. There is an adapter for this. I wouldn't but...

Just be careful with the propane.

Don't try the automotive hose and clamps.

If you could find a propane hose that will connect to the stove you could get a regulator to attach to a tank. Check here Camping World

Here is a small tank 9"x11" - 4.25# tank from rei.com http://www.rei.com/product/621570

But this still creates another issue. When you take the lines loose there will be propane still in them and it will settle to the lowest spot. Bilge? Engine compartment?


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> None of the folks who've tried it are online anymore....


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

OK Cheapskate! I've had a Coleman type Stainless Steel stove (yea, I sprung for the stainless) with the propane canisters, mounted in my galley for four years now. It gets hard use as I live aboard. Guess what? I'm still here! Hey, I also have the oven kit that sits on top of it. (Them Select Bake things are the balz!) Total cost? Under a hundred. What about that $1700.00 Luke two burner with oven that was there? Well, it's keeping the mooring company these days. Sorry to hear you got the one with the tube piece. Take it back and get the right one! Okay, now for the disclaimer: Just because I've had success, doesn't necessarily mean everyone else on the face of this earth will. So use a little caution and common sense when playing with propane in the cabin, okay?


----------

